# will this sump work



## clos2787 (Aug 17, 2012)

ok i recently gone crazy and decieded to make a sump out of a garbage can that was being tossed out at work. its supper basic nothing special just extra water filter sock and boi balls. will this work. Also i have bio balls free floating with an wave maker blasting the surface of the water where all the bio balls are. Will they develop the bacteria and function properly this way?


thanks in advanced for input


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

The bioballs would work much better if not submersed. I'd build a drip tray to evenly distribute the water across the bioballs and make a cage riser out of the same material that most people use on the bottom of their tanks in case of rocks tumbling.


----------



## clos2787 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok sounds like my plan be. I have a second pump that's only gonna pump my sump water onto the cage of bioballs. My idea was trying to use bio balls like they do in tumbler Filter


----------



## Tyler_James_L (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree with what k7gixxerguy said. Bio balls are most efficient when not submerged. I would recommend building a drip tray of some sort. Don't get me wrong, what you have will work but if you are using bio balls I would go with a trickle setup. If you want to keep it the way you have it, I would replace the bio balls with ceramic rings.


----------



## clos2787 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the response. The filter worked great the high was great for keeping micro bubbles out but it was to much work to get in and the garbage can was rounding out. So I switched to a sterilyte draws and a rubbermade container now I have a draw for trickle and a draw full of ceramic media


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

clos2787 said:


> Thanks for the response. The filter worked great the high was great for keeping micro bubbles out but it was to much work to get in and the garbage can was rounding out. So I switched to a sterilyte draw*ER*s and a rubbermade container now I have a draw*ER* for trickle and a draw*ER* full of ceramic media


Fixed it for you. :wink:

It's bad enough when folks talk and say "draw" instead of drawer, but seeing it written chaps my hide.


----------



## FishNoob4 (Nov 11, 2013)

Are you sure he wasn't talking about drawings? Maybe he switched his building plans and has drawings for them. It's hard to tell either way haha.


----------

